# Sex Sells bis zum Maximum?



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen

Vor kurzem kam ein Trailer auf die Main in dem es um Wot eigentlich ging, doch das war nur in den letzten 5 Sekunden was davon zu sehen und sonst ging es nur um Sex Sells.

Nicht der einzige Trailer des mit Sex Sells versucht die Spieler anzuregen, in manchen ist es wie oben beschrieben so übertrieben, das der eigentliche Sinn des Trailers nicht ist das Spiel näher zu bringen mit dem Spielinhalt, sondern mit Fraun die auch immer weniger anhaben als die im letzten Video.

Wie weit soll das noch gehen? Wird es in der Zukunft sogar nackte Menschen geben die "Spiele" präsentieren?? 

Mir gehen solche Trailer echt auf die Nerven, wer einen Porno sehen will, soll sich den doch anschauen, aber mir wird das echt zu viel mit den Trailern.

Klar in manchen Spielen kommt Sex vor, aber d.h. nicht das auch in den Trailern sowas 90% des Trailers ausmachen muss nur damit "das Spiel" überhaupt verkauft wird.

Finde es Schade das die Redaktion solche Trailer auch noch auf der Main postet und das ganze weiter voran treibt.

Wie findet ihr das ???


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich einen Porno sehen will, dann schau ich einen Porno, und wenn ich einen Trailer sehen will, dann will ich einen verdammten Spieletrailer haben, der auch sagt, worum es in dem Spiel geht.
Keinen halben Pornofilm, wo man irgendwie zwischen den Brüsten durch eventuell noch in einer kleinen Ecke etwas Spielerelevantes findet.
Das nervt einfach nur, finde ich.

Scheint aber zu ziehen, sonst gäbs nicht nur mehr den Ranz


----------



## jamie (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ja auch nicht prüde, aber wenn z.B. sogar Handy-Verträge mit Halbnackten beworben werden, finde ich, wird's lächerlich. Aber es bewährt sich halt, deswegen breitet es sich immer weiter aus. Alle reden von Gleichberechtigung und Respekt gegenüber Frauen und trotzdem werden sie flächendeckend für Werbung instrumentalisiert, indem sie auf ihr Äußeres reduziert werden. Wenn das hier und da mal  gemacht wird, weil's auch irgendwie mit dem Produkt zusammenhängt, soll's mir ja egal sein, aber der Umfang ist dann doch beunruhigend. Wenn überall Plakate hängen, auf denen mit Sex (im anglizistischen Sinne) geworben wird, hat das schon einen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft, insbesondere auch auf die Kinder, die damit aufwachsen. Es gibt ein schönes Beispiel: Wenn man Leute den Begriff Terrorist nennt, denken sie automatisch an einen muslimischen Araber mit Kopftuch und AK. Dabei gibt es auch z.B. auch die IRA. Weil sie täglich mit Nachrichten über islamistische Terroristen befeuert werden, verknüpfen sie das. Bei der ganzen Werbung könnte das ähnlich funktionieren. Man wird nicht bewusst zum überzeugten Sexisten, aber unbewusst könnte es schon psychische Auswirkungen haben.

Mir wären auch Trailer mit Inhalt lieber, aber um Inhalt geht's im Trailer doch gar nicht, sondern um Marketing. Und wenn nicht Sex genutzt wird, dann irgendetwas anderes, womit man die Leute geil macht. Schaut euch doch nur mal COD und co. an.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du das Video nicht hier im Forum einbinden oder verlinken? Dann kann man sich wenigstens ein Bild von der Sache machen, ob es angemessen ist, ein Trailer-Video für ein Spiel mit pornografischem Material zu vergleichen (was aus Jugendschutzgründen selbstverständlich nicht auf pcgh.de veröffentlicht werden würde). Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der das Video nicht gesehen hat.

Abgesehen davon: Geht es hier um Spiele-Trailer im Allgemeinen oder um die Einbindung von Spiele-Trailern auf pcgh.de? Je nachdem würde ich den Thread eher unter sonstigen Spiele-Themen oder im PCGH-Website-Unterforum platzieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Oktober 2014)

Mir geht diese Sexistische Aufmachung auch auf den Keks, mich stört es generell wenn anstatt von Spieleinhalten irgendwelche nicht dazugehörigen Inhalte gezeigt werden.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Alle reden von Gleichberechtigung und Respekt gegenüber Frauen und trotzdem werden sie flächendeckend für Werbung instrumentalisiert, indem sie auf ihr Äußeres reduziert werden.


 Der großteil geht eben um das äußere. Warum schminken sich Frauen und schauen nach immer neuen Beautytipps? Ganz einfach weil erstmal alles oberflächlich abläuft. Sieht sie oder er gut aus, wird sie (von vielen) Männern/Frauen angesprochen, was auch das selbstvertrauen steigert. Sieht sie (oder er) nicht gut aus dann ehr nicht.

Glaubst du Frauen finden den 6Pack und den gut aussehenden Mann auf diversen Werbeplakete nicht auch ansprechend?
Man kann eben nicht die Instinkte von Mann und Frau "umkrempeln" und das ist auch gut so, wie es irgendwelche radikalen Feministinnen wollen, die eben NICHT für Gleichberechtigung sind, sondern die männliche Bevölkerung unterdrücken.

Gleichberechtigung heißt für mich das Mann und Frau das gleiche Geld für die gleiche Arbeit erhalten und das es in diesen Sachen keine Unterschiede gibt und auch keine Bevorzugung.

Und das ein Trailer mit halbnackten Frauen eben das männliche Geschlecht mehr anzieht als ein normaler Trailer ist wohl logisch. Dies sieht man auch an den YouTube Bildchen von diversen Channels (LeFloid, diverse Mediakraft Netzwerken, aber auch andere), bei denen die Bilder nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun haben, aber Klickfänger sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Scheint aber zu ziehen, sonst gäbs nicht nur mehr den Ranz


 
Leider ist es so  



jamie schrieb:


> Alle reden von Gleichberechtigung und Respekt gegenüber Frauen und trotzdem werden sie flächendeckend für Werbung instrumentalisiert, indem sie auf ihr Äußeres reduziert werden.


 
Interessant oder, ist ein Widerspruch wenn Frauen Gleichberechtigt sein sollen, aber als Sexobjekte dargestellt werden und dann auch noch in Spielen. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Kannst du das Video nicht hier im Forum einbinden oder verlinken? Dann kann man sich wenigstens ein Bild von der Sache machen, ob es angemessen ist, ein Trailer-Video für ein Spiel mit pornografischem Material zu vergleichen (was aus Jugendschutzgründen selbstverständlich nicht auf pcgh.de veröffentlicht werden würde). Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der das Video nicht gesehen hat.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Geht es hier um Spiele-Trailer im Allgemeinen oder um die Einbindung von Spiele-Trailern auf pcgh.de? Je nachdem würde ich den Thread eher unter sonstigen Spiele-Themen oder im PCGH-Website-Unterforum platzieren.


 
Habe diesen Trailer gemeint, es geht wirklich nur in den letzten paar Sekunden um WoT.

Ich habe nicht von Pornografischen Material Geschrieben, sondern nur das es um Sex Sells geht und der Trailer war ein Beispiel.

EDIT:



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Der großteil geht eben um das äußere. Warum  schminken sich Frauen? Ganz einfach weil erstmal alles oberflächlich  abläuft. Sieht sie oder er gut aus, wird sie (von vielen) Männern/Frauen  angesprochen, was auch das selbstvertrauen steigert. Sieht sie (oder  er) nicht gut aus dann ehr nicht.
> 
> Glaubst du Frauen finden den 6Pack auf diversen Werbeplakete nicht auch ansprechend?
> Man  kann eben nicht die Instinkte von Mann und Frau "umkrempeln" und das  ist auch gut so, wie es irgendwelche radikalen Feministinnen wollen, die  eben NICHT für Gleichberechtigung sind, sondern die männliche  Bevölkerung unterdrücken.
> ...


 
Die Frage ist aber, weshalb sollen Männer und Frauen in Spielen in denen es gar kein Sex gibt, auch noch mit ihrem Aussehen und das halbnackt?


----------



## Mendagir (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den WoT-Trailer nicht gesehe, da mich das Spiel nicht interessiert. Ich habe dennoch mit "Sonstiges" abgestimmt, da "Muss zum Spiel passen" auch nicht so ganz das ist, was ich eigentlich aussagen möchte (oder vielleicht doch, aber anders als hier gemeint ist ).

Ich selbst stehe auf dem Standpunkt "mehr Haut, weniger Blut". Wenn Sex, Geschlechterrollen und Nacktheit Teil des Spieles sind, dann kann/sollte man auch ruhig damit werben. Wenn das Spiel aber rein gar nichts mit "nackten Tatsachen" zu tun hat, dann hat es in der Werbung dazu auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, weshalb sollen Männer und Frauen in Spielen in denen es gar kein Sex gibt, auch noch mit ihrem Aussehen und das halbnackt?


Warum ist der Hauptprotagonist in den meisten Spielen (Egoshooter, Third-Person etc.) meist Muskulös, Einzelkämpfer, unglaublich Charmant, die  überlegene Persönlichkeit, unfehlbar (und wenn doch dann wird das schnell wieder behoben) an den sich die anderen Richten und der  Hauptprotagonist (eventuell trotz vorgesetzen) die führende Persönlichkeit?
Also immer das Alphamännchen ?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Hauptprotagonist in den meisten Spielen (Egoshooter etc.) meist Muskulös, Einzelkämpfer, die  überlegene Persönlichkeit, an den sich die anderen Richten und der  Hauptprotagonist die führende Persönlichkeit?
> Also immer das Alphamännchen ?


 
Was hat das denn mit Sex Sells zu tun? Klar geht es um Aufmerksamkeit, aber Hauptcharaktere werden so gemacht damit man weiss wer der Hauptcharakter ist. Es ist auch Glaubwürdiger, es würde wohl nicht passen wenn ein Charakter der Körperlich Schwach ist sehr starke Gegner mit der blossen Hand besiegt.  Das würde für viele ? sorgen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es ist auch Glaubwürdiger, es würde wohl nicht passen wenn ein Charakter der Körperlich Schwach ist sehr starke Gegner mit der blossen Hand besiegt.  Das würde für viele ? sorgen.


 Warum nicht mit anderen Attributen. Mit Sex Sells hat das eben auch zu tun, das eben das Männerbild in solchen Spielen eben in diese "Charakteristik" gedrückt wird/vorgegaukelt wird. Genauso wie die Frauen in Spielen/Medien eben in die Charakteristik "Aussehen" gedrückt werden.

Zurück zum Trailer: Der Trailer zeigt wirklich nichts vom Spiel und ist unnötig. Trotzdem wird er eben aufgrund der Aufmachung etliche Klicks erhalten.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit anderen Attributen. Mit Sex Sells hat das eben auch zu tun, das eben das Männerbild in solchen Spielen eben in diese "Charakteristik" gedrückt wird/vorgegaukelt wird. Genauso wie die Frauen in Spielen/Medien eben in die Charakteristik "Aussehen" gedrückt werden.


 
Wenn es ein Magier ist dann braucht der keine Muskeln, der hat ja seine Magie. Aber es muss einfach zu der Rolle des Charakters passen.

Frauen werden leider oft wirklich nur damit sie da sind und um damit sie schön anzusehen sind in Spiele implementiert. 
Hauptrollen die von Frauen besetzt sind gibt es nicht viele und dann wird auch da wieder so wenig an wie es geht.


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Oktober 2014)

Das ist noch lange kein sex sells, und sei mal ehrlich es ist doch viel besser wenn gutaussehende Frauen in dem Video vorkommen als solche mit einem chloesterinspiegel in Höhe ihrer Postleitzahl.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es teilweise zu extrem, aber wenn es eine markante Spielserie gibt, kann sie auch am Markt bleiben.
Wenn die eine Nebencharakterin ne gute Figur hat, ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, solange es nicht von Egoshooter zu anderweitigen Dingen abdriftet und die Let's Player schon jeden zweiten Part schneiden müssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Das ist noch lange kein sex sells, und sei mal ehrlich es ist doch viel besser wenn gutaussehende Frauen in dem Video vorkommen als solche mit einem chloesterinspiegel in Höhe ihrer Postleitzahl.


 
Wenn es zum Spiel passt dann kann mir auch so einer mit einem hohen Cholesterinspiegel im Video vorkommen.


----------



## efdev (1. Oktober 2014)

bei WoT wäre es passend gewesen vielleich im nächsten trailer.

Sex Sells ist mir persönlich egal denn auf trailier kann man generell nichts geben dann können die von mir aus auch gerne ausschlieslich möpse zeigen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2014)

Es haben zwar erst 47 User teilgenommen, aber die Mehrheit will Sex Sells nur wenn es zum Spiel passt, und der Zweite Rang geht an keine Sex Sells.


----------



## S754 (3. Oktober 2014)

Immer her damit!


----------



## rhalin (3. Oktober 2014)

Also ohne Girls wäre doch die Gamescom furchtbar langweilig oder 
Was den Trailer angeht, sicher hat das wenig mit dem Spiel zu tun , es wird ja auch nur ein Event beworben.
Dieser Racemodus ist glaube ich nur temporär vorhanden.

Ansonsten: [x] Es muss zum Spiel passen


----------



## crae (4. Oktober 2014)

Teilweise isses übertrieben. Hab letztens gezwungenermaßen den Film Sex Tape ansehen müssen....der Trailer war schon naja, aber der Film war echt *******, vorallem die ersten 10 Min. Von einigen neuen Sitcoms im Free-TV will ich gar nicht anfangen....ist echt 7.Klässler-Humor, wenn wer ****** sagt lachen alle haha, waren das noch Zeiten als Prinz von Bel Air und Eine schrecklich nette Familie lief. Da konnte man wenigstens wirklich noch lachen. Bei Spielen find ichs nicht übertrieben, höchstens bei MMOs ein wenig.

mfg, crae


----------

